# Liquid Nitrogen used on "lesion suspicious"



## Mklaubauf (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi,
If my Dr. used liquid nitrogen on a lesion"suspicious for basal cell carcinoma".   He states this patient has a non healing skin lesion.

Should I stay with benign destruction code of 17110 and what Dx. would I use.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

M. Klaubauf


----------



## preserene (Oct 8, 2010)

Suspecious ,probablities all have no reporting values. What is the documented diagnosis any ulceration or a name given to the lesion other than 'non healing ' or any other symptoms/ related to the lesion and the site?. can you present the documented report?
was it acryotherapy sort of procedure with Liquid Nitrogen 
Check the code number *17340* *cryo with liquid Nitrogen* and it is  like acne type of lesion. your case cannot make for sure yet benign or malignant, unles you have  previous documentation as to benign/malignant


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 9, 2010)

the 17110 is for destruction by any method for benign lesions, the only dx code you have is 709.8.  If your physician is suspicious that this could be a basil cell I am curious as to why there was no shave/excision/biopsy to determine the pathology.


----------

